# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  یک سوال در مورد دانشگاه تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی

## Makemehappy975

سلام دوستان
امیدوارم روزگار به کامتون باشه
اگر بخوام دبیری زبان بخونم ، چجوری میشه که محل تحصیلم خود دانشگاه شهید رجایی باشه؟؟ آخه توی دفترچه انتخاب رشته امسال واسه دبیری زبان فقط کسایی میتونستن برن دانشگاه شهید رجایی که استان بومیشون تهران یا البرز باشه
واسه من که استان بومیم خوزستان هست زده محل تحصیل اراک
حالا میخوام بدونم که راهی هست که محل تحصیلم دانشگاه شهید رجایی باشه؟؟

----------


## dow

> سلام دوستان
> امیدوارم روزگار به کامتون باشه
> اگر بخوام دبیری زبان بخونم ، چجوری میشه که محل تحصیلم خود دانشگاه شهید رجایی باشه؟؟ آخه توی دفترچه انتخاب رشته امسال واسه دبیری زبان فقط کسایی میتونستن برن دانشگاه شهید رجایی که استان بومیشون تهران یا البرز باشه
> واسه من که استان بومیم خوزستان هست زده محل تحصیل اراک
> حالا میخوام بدونم که راهی هست که محل تحصیلم دانشگاه شهید رجایی باشه؟؟


نیای بهتره

----------


## Makemehappy975

> نیای بهتره


چرا؟؟؟؟؟😮

----------


## Makemehappy975

کسی نیست؟😐

----------


## Makemehappy975

😐😐😐

----------


## dow

چیز خاصی نداره.

----------


## Makemehappy975

> چیز خاصی نداره.


میشه یخورده بیشتر توضیح بدید؟

----------


## broslee

ببینید اصلا امکان نداره محل تحصیلتون رو عوض کنید

----------

